# Besoin de redémarrer Apple TV avant Airplay



## mvitrat (12 Novembre 2015)

BONJOUR,
TOUT EST DANS LE TITRE 
POUR PASSER UNE VIDEO OU DES PHOTO DE MON IPHONE(6) OU IPAD(3) A MON APPLE TV,
IL FAUT INEVITABLEMENT REDEMARRER MON APPLE TV(3) POUR QU ELLE DETECTE QUE JE VEUX UTILISER AIRPLAY.
TOUS MES APPAREILS ONT LES DERNIERES MISES A JOUR
QUELQU UN PEUT M'AIDER?


----------



## gmaa (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Évite d'écrire en majuscule... C'est "illisible"!


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2015)

mvitrat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout est dans le titre
> Pour passer une vidéo ou des photo de mon iPhone(6) ou iPad(3) a mon Apple TV, il faut inévitablement redémarrer mon Apple TV(3) pour qu’elle détecte que je veux utiliser Airplay.
> ...



Voila, c'est mieux comme ça.


----------



## Nonath (12 Novembre 2015)

essaye de réinitialiser réglage usine ton ATV3 et réinstalle ton appareil.


----------



## mvitrat (2 Décembre 2015)

c'est fait.
le problème est toujours là


----------

